# Airplane Desert Scrapyard



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Interested in aircraft? In Google Earth, enter:

Davis-Monthan Air Force Base

...and look around, An astonishing variety and quantity of old military planes stored in the desert.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Kewl. Thanks for the tip! That's an awful lot of scrap metal lying about. What a great place to shoot some pictures.


----------



## Phil_MTL (Nov 26, 2004)

*Nice pictures*

Take a look at the "Sleeping Giants" on Kodak.com
Sleeping Giants


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Another cool link - neat stuff. What a process. What a collection. Love the fact that they're washed, stripped of their engines then spray-coated to reduce heat damage. Man, that'd be a great place to spend a day shooting.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Or, you can just click here.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Look closely and you can see that the majority of planes are simply in storage. The active areas of the base are also easy to pick out.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

That is so awesome! Thanks for the links!

I think I see some F4-Phantoms in there? I used to think those were the coolest looking planes!!

_ - talonracer (who's suddenly 9 years old again!)_


----------



## Squall (Feb 4, 2008)

Phil_MTL said:


> Take a look at the "Sleeping Giants" on Kodak.com
> Sleeping Giants


Hahha... Nice pics men


----------

